# Is Diarrhea Alone Indicative of IBS?



## Guest (Oct 16, 2001)

Hello! When the Terrorist Attack in the U.S. occurred, I began to have frequent diarreha, 2-3x/day. It still continues . . . but I never have stomach pain. My stomach gurgles, but I don't feel any pain, nor do I have to run to the bathroom! Does this indicate I have IBS?I'd appreciate any assistance. Thanks.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Generally painless diarrhea may be something other than IBS, but it can be just as obnoxious.Nervous or stress related diarrhea is fairly common so it could be that, this usually resolves once the stress and anxiety-provking situations end and the person finally relaxes (it may be a lag between when the event ends and when you "move on"). OTOH, sometimes it is an infection or a response to something metabolic and if it continues you should go get it evaluated.There can be something called functional diarrhea which is just the diarrhea without the pain, some doctors may not distinguish between that and IBS, but those researching it do. There may end up being some different mechanisms that cause the two, so until they have that worked out they are keeping them as distinct things.K.------------------ kmottus###aol.comï¿½When I despair, I remember that all through history the way of truth and love has always won. There have been tyrants and murderers and for a time they seem invincible but in the end, they always fallï¿½Think of it, ALWAYS. ï¿½Mahatma GandhiMy story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2001)

Hi...my IBS flares up (thankfully) only during times of great stress. I had my 2nd episode this yera about 3 weeks after the attacks. I attribute it to the stress of that, plus all the follow-up stress...economy downturn, potential job lay-offs, etc. I live in N.J. near an airport, and I swear everytime a plane flew over my house my stomach cramped up. My G.I. swore that stress-induced diarreah is not IBS, but I think he is a quack. I do not appear to have any food-related triggers though, despite having just about every other IBS symptom. But going back over 15 years, every high-stress time in my life has brought on these episodes for 2-10 weeks. I have been fortunate though to go for long periods of time with no symptoms. I don't believe you have to have this everyday of your life to qualify though.


----------



## NoSpice (Apr 25, 2000)

I have food-related D and stress-related D but no stomach pains other than the usual bout of gas and have always wondered if I actually had IBS. My mother has it as well as my sister. Lotronex works wonders on me. Any comments?


----------



## NoSpice (Apr 25, 2000)

One more thing, if I dont take my lotronex every other day, food runs right through me every meal even if I'm not stressed or feeling anxious.


----------



## Pat_H (Aug 31, 2000)

My GI doc said that if Lotronex works for you then you for sure have IBS. Wish they would find something comparable.


----------

